# con la famosa “cipolla”



## FPAO

Hi could someone help me here, I really don't understand the sentence, maybe I'm not reading it properly!!!

Il classico orologio da taschino con la famosa “cipolla” ruotata di pochi gradi si trasforma in un raffinato e originale orologio da polso per uomini e donne.

I thought that cipolla meant orologio da taschino, so I don't understand how it can be the pocket watch with its famous pocket watch?? turned a few degrees turns into a wrist watch!!!

Help me please!!!

F


----------



## giginho

Well, not a simple task to help you, since you got it right: cipolla means orologio da tasca.

So, now, I'm going with a wild guess: could it refer to the corona, the little part that you have to turn in order to recharge the watch?

Could you tell us where this sentence comes from?


----------



## FPAO

Thanks for replying, it has to be translated for a magazine about different jewellery shops and the original things they produce!!!


----------



## giginho

So, check the image, if it's available. If the corona (I don't know how to call it in English, sorry) is rotated away from 12 o' clock (standard position for cipolla watch, you hit the mark, otherwise we need to find something different!


----------



## alicip

"Vi siete mai chiesti perchè i vecchi orologi  si chiamassero "cipolle"? Il motivo è legato al fatto che un tempo gli  orologi si portavano nel taschino legati ad una catenella. Per 
proteggerli dagli urti si ideò una chiusura esterna ed una interna che  si aprivano appunto come i veli della cipolla."
http://www.elicriso.it/it/piante_aromatiche/cipolla/
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orologio_da_tasca
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2237427&langid=14


----------



## giginho

alicip said:


> "Vi siete mai chiesti perchè i vecchi orologi  si chiamassero "cipolle"? Il motivo è legato al fatto che un tempo gli  orologi si portavano nel taschino legati ad una catenella. Per
> proteggerli dagli urti si ideò una chiusura esterna ed una interna che  si aprivano appunto come i veli della cipolla."
> http://www.elicriso.it/it/piante_aromatiche/cipolla/
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orologio_da_tasca
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2237427&langid=14



E fin qui ci era chiaro....ma il problema è che anche gli orologi da tasca senza copertura sono chiamati cipolla, quindi, se ho ben interpretato il tuo messaggio, non avrebbe senso dire che la cipolla è in realtà la copertura....o sbaglio?


----------



## Mary49

Io la capisco così: per "cipolla" viene intesa la cassa, ovviamente senza la catena, che è anch'essa parte del "pocket watch". Io tradurrei con "*case*". La corona (crown) non c'entra, se la si ruota non avviene nulla a livello esterno, ruotano le lancette. Qui invece è il corpo dell'orologio che viene ruotato.


----------



## giginho

Mary49 said:


> Io la capisco così: per "cipolla" viene intesa la cassa, ovviamente senza la catena, che è anch'essa parte del "pocket watch". Io tradurrei con "*case*". _La corona (crown) non c'entra, se la si ruota non avviene nulla a livello esterno, ruotano le lancette_. Qui invece è il corpo dell'orologio che viene ruotato.



No Mary, non mi sono spiegato: la corona è ruotata nel senso che nelle cipolle si trova a ore 12, ma negli orologi da polso a ore 12 c'è l'attacco per le maglie del cinturino. Quindi la corona potrebbe essere ruotata, nel senso di spostata rispetto alla sua posizione canonica.

Cipolla = cassa, non mi convince: perché ruotandola dovrebbe cambiare la situazione e diventare un orologio da polso?


----------



## Mary49

Hai ragione anche tu, ma se non si vede il tipo di orologio e il sistema che usa per "trasformarsi" stiamo andando alla cieca! 
Quindi dovrebbe essere tutto il blocco su cui c'è la corona che va ruotato; mah!
Forse potrebbe essere "frame"? Immagini


----------



## giginho

Giusto, cara!

Serve contesto e, fosse mai, anche un'immagine!


----------



## alicip

giginho said:


> E fin qui ci era chiaro....ma il problema è che anche gli orologi da tasca senza copertura sono chiamati cipolla, quindi, se ho ben interpretato il tuo messaggio, non avrebbe senso dire che la cipolla è in realtà la copertura....o sbaglio?


Sì, hai ragione. Tutti i tipi di orologi da tasca erano chiamati "cipolle" o "orologi a cipolla". La stessa cosa in inglese - da ciò che ho capito erano chiamati "turnips" per via della loro forma e perché erano abbastanza pesanti e ingombranti. 
Qui: http://wornandwound.com/2012/07/16/from-pocket-watch-to-wrist-watch/  e qui: http://www.pmwf.com/Phorum/list.php?68  viene spiagato (in inglese) come orologiai moderni trasformano i "pocket watches" in "wrist watches".
Ora non so se un orologiao intende dire "front cover"  quando dice " la famosa "cipolla" ", ma secondo me non ha senso dire che la "cipolla" è la sola copertura (la parte anteriore che funge da protezione) visto che dalla spiegazione si evince che orologio viene chiamato "a cipolla" perché per proteggerlo dagli urti si ideò una chiusura esterna ed una interna che  si aprivano appunto come i veli della cipolla. Secondo me bisogna chiedere a qualche orologiao.
Metto qualche altro riferimento trovato online:
http://ihc185.infopop.cc/helphand/pwc/pw01.html
http://web.mit.edu/dumit/www/howard.htm
http://www.nawcc-ch190.com/watchinfo.html

Edit - ecco alcuni link in italiano dove si parla della trasformazione da tasca a polso:
http://www.orologiando.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=459122&highlight=#459122.
http://www.orologidiclasse.com/2008/guinand-orologi-fatti-in-casa/


----------



## FPAO

Thanks for all the replies, what if I said something like:
The classic turnip pocket watch is slightly rotated and transformed into a wrist watch!!!
what do you think?
I have no image and no other context!!!! ahhhhhhh


----------



## alicip

FPAO said:


> Thanks for all the replies, what if I said something like:
> The classic turnip pocket watch is slightly rotated and transformed into a wrist watch!!!
> what do you think?
> I have no image and no other context!!!! ahhhhhhh



I don't think one can rotate a pocket watch and transform it into a wrist watch as if by magic. I believe it refers to the operation of rotating the case (if necessary removing the front cover) using a specific technique. This guys here http://forums.watchuseek.com/f11/how-do-you-convert-pocket-watch-into-wrist-watch-476921.html say:
 					Question: How do you convert a Pocket Watch into a Wrist Watch
Re: You'd also want to have a new dial made that you could rotate 90  degrees, placing the crown on the right side instead of the top. This  would make your wristwatch a "nine-eater." Here are some other references I found on PW to WW conversion/transformation:
http://mb.nawcc.org/showwiki.php?title=How_To_Open_A_Pocket_Watch_Case
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20101201161327AAT9K1U
http://mb.nawcc.org/showthread.php?...who-can-convert-a-pocket-watch-to-wrist-watch
http://www.watchtalkforums.info/forums/general-discussion-forum/35578.htm
http://www.ehow.com/how_12151003_convert-pocket-watch-wristwatch.html
http://www.timetechtalk.com/view_topic.php?id=17121&forum_id=1&jump_to=155875
http://www.pmwf.com/Phorum/list.php?68
P.S. - Let's hope you find something useful...or maybe there's some watch expert around here.


----------



## Benzene

*Hi!*

I remember very well that: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2237427

Please make a look since the translation is "turnip", and not "onion".

Please look at also here: http://richardlangworth.com/the-turnip-churchills-breguet-pocket-watch

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## Mary49

alicip said:


> I believe it refers to the operation of rotating the case (if necessary removing the front cover) using a specific technique.


This is what I said in my post #7.


----------



## Benzene

Mary49 said:


> This is what I said in my post #7.



Please look at this: View attachment 11951

and that: View attachment 11952

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## Mary49

Ciao Benzene,
le immagini mostrano come applicare un orologio da tasca ad un cinturino, ma non si riferiscono alla rotazione dell'orologio stesso, come nel primo post di FPAO.


----------



## FPAO

So what if I add crown into the sentence and say something like;

The classic turnip pocket watch's crown or frame? is slightly rotated and transformed into a wrist watch???  
I just can't think of any other way of putting it.
Anyone thanks for all the interest
x


----------



## FPAO

What if I just gave a more general translation and said The classic turnip pocket watch is modified and transformed into a wrist watch???  I know it's not really the same but do you think it could work???


----------



## alicip

A certain Mr. Jack Denver (http://alt.horology.narkive.com/5WLjleHc/waltham-15j-pocket-watch) says:

"See the other posts and keep in mind that in the pocket watch days (before calendar windows) the position of the dial (the orientation of 12 in relation to the stem) was arbitrary and could be rotated (using a dial with the seconds subdial in the "right" place). The only thing that was fixed was the relationship between the stem and the seconds subdial. There were two basic layouts - lepine and savonette in Swiss French terminology (or open and hunting in American). In lepine movements (named after the inventor) the stem was 180 degrees opposite the seconds dial. So you could case this typically as an open face with the stem at 12 and seconds at 6 or you could case it as a hunter (or nowadays a wristwatch - we see this in the Unitas based oversized wristwatches) with the stem at 3 and the seconds (and hinge) at 9. In the savonette (little bar of soap?) the stem is 90 degrees from the seconds dial. Normally this would be (as Bob states) cased as a hunter - stem at 3, seconds at 6 (hinge at 9). The grandfather of the modern wristwatch. But if you rotate the dial so that the stem is at 12 then you end up with seconds at 3 as you saw - admittedly a strange setup but it required no more engineering than painting a savonette dial a little differently."
*
I have also phoned a couple of watchmakers and they confirmed the fact that what is being rotated (usually 90°) is the dial because the crown in a pocket watch is positioned above hour 12 while in a wrist watch is placed above hour 3 (15).*

Other references:
http://forums.watchuseek.com/f11/trench-watch-pocket-watch-conversions-35mm-trench-watch-688003.html
http://brassgoggles.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38265.0;wap2


----------



## FPAO

Ok so I have found a picture yeahhhh!!! Don't know if I can post it, I found a picture on the shop website!!!  Anyway whole face of the watch has actually been turned!!!


----------



## alicip

FPAO said:


> Ok so I have found a picture yeahhhh!!! Don't know if I can post it, I found a picture on the shop website!!!  Anyway whole face of the watch has actually been turned!!!


Post it. Or post the link to it if you can.


----------



## FPAO

this is the website

http://www.calabritto28.it/


----------



## Blackman

A me sembra solo una cipolla che ruota, (uguale a quella postata da Benzene...) ma che non diventa certo un orologio da polso, con il quale avrebbe in comune solo la posizione della corona di carico. Il quadrante risulta illeggibile per un orologio da polso.


FPAO said:


> this is the website
> 
> http://www.calabritto28.it/


----------



## Mary49

Blackman said:


> A me sembra solo una cipolla che ruota, (uguale a quella postata da Benzene...) ma che non diventa certo un orologio da polso, a parte per la posizione della corona di carico.


A me invece sembra soltanto un orologio da polso un po' strano la cui cassa ha la forma di quella dell'orologio da taschino; le anse e gli attacchi sono apparentemente fissi e quindi non c'è nessuna rotazione. Lo dice lo stesso produttore "una *rielaborazione *dell'orologio da tasca, con un caratteristico quadrante di 42mm spostato in avanti..."


----------



## FPAO

Well the pictures on the website are of wrist watches, or at least what I consider a wrist watch to be, but I now realize that I know nothing about watches!!


----------



## Blackman

A ben leggere hai ragione. La forma della cassa è rotonda come quella di una cipolla e di moltissimi altri orologi da polso, mentre la corona (di regolazione, in questo caso) somiglia a quella di una cipolla, della quale è ripreso (anzi, copiato) anche il quadrante. E' decisamente nient'altro che un bizzarro orologio da polso.


Mary49 said:


> A me invece sembra soltanto un orologio da polso un po' strano la cui cassa ha la forma di quella dell'orologio da taschino; le anse e gli attacchi sono apparentemente fissi e quindi non c'è nessuna rotazione. Lo dice lo stesso produttore "una *rielaborazione *dell'orologio da tasca, con un caratteristico quadrante di 42mm spostato in avanti..."


----------



## FPAO

So what do you think I should say is rotated, the crown, the dial, the case???
The classic pocket watch with its famous “turnip” dial  moved slightly forward is transformed into a sophisticated and original wrist watch 
what do you think?


----------



## Blackman

Secondo me, per _cipolla_ qui s'intende (sbagliando) la corona che somiglia a una _cipolla_. Infatti dice:..._Il classico orologio da taschino *con* la sua famosa "cipolla"....

_A questo punto mi arrendo....


FPAO said:


> So what do you think I should say is rotated, the crown, the dial, the case???
> The classic pocket watch with its famous “turnip” dial moved slightly forward is transformed into a sophisticated and original wrist watch
> what do you think?


----------



## FPAO

Thanks for all your help, I get it now!!!! at long last!!!


----------



## alicip

FPAO said:


> this is the website
> 
> http://www.calabritto28.it/



I agree that nothing is being rotated. They only attached/mounted the lugs to the case in a diagonal position, just off the 12:00 position in order to avoid the crown.


----------



## Passante

In italiano avrebbe dovuto scrivere: il classico orologio da taschino in cui la cassa (la famosa cipolla) è ruotata di pochi gradi oggi si trasforma in un orologio da polso.... In pratica quello che prima era un orologio da tasca oggi è solo da polso ma ne mantiene le caratteristiche estetiche e grafiche... Comunque se non vedevo l'immagine non lo avrei capito. È scritto in modo ambiguo.


----------

